# Vivarium waterfalls



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,

Anyone out there ever built their own waterfall in a vivarium? It's something i'm thinking about doing but i'm guessing it's a bit complicated! 

If anyone has any info (type of pump/filter and costs, diagrams, photos etc) then i'd really appreciate it! :2thumb:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

stern69 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone out there ever built their own waterfall in a vivarium? It's something i'm thinking about doing but i'm guessing it's a bit complicated!
> 
> If anyone has any info (type of pump/filter and costs, diagrams, photos etc) then i'd really appreciate it! :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

What kind of animal is it for? If its a waterdragon you will need something like Renceys viv! If its for a day gecko or frogs for example, this type of construction may be suitable?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Amphibiancare.com >> Waterfalls and Dripwalls


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow, both your vivs look great! I'm sure i've seen one of them on Youtube! I was actually thinking of basilisks though. I know in the wild they live around water and i think they look absolutely gorgeous! I know if you look online it'll say things like "put in a bowl of water" but as i'm sure you'll agree, that's pretty boring! Half the fun is building them a natural environment and then watching them live in it!

I've alerady got a couple of leos and have built them a vivarium with sliding doors, heating, timers, fake rock etc so no probs doing the DIY part, just the pump that was baffling me a bit.

Really what i'm thinking is a 6" - 8" deep pool at the bottom of a cliff. The pump then sucks the water out of the pool, up behind the cliff and then out into a smaller pool at the top. The water then overflows, goes down the cliff (as any self-respecting waterfall would!) and back into the first pool. Does that make sense?

Really just after a pump that sucks in one end and blows out the other. (Stop smirking!)  Oh, and can you get them with built in filters?


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Also, does anyone know if the humidity created by the waterfall will be enough or will i need a seperate mister? (Just in case, the tank will be approx 3ft x 3ft x 3ft.)

Sorry about all the questions, just wanna make sure i do it right!


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

mine has orchid bark substrate, live plants and a waterfall and sits just below 70% humidity and is 4'x3'x2'


----------



## Frogguy (May 26, 2009)

Chondro,how did you make that setup?Can you either give me a URL or a DIY on how you did it?Thank you!: victory:


----------



## DaveAnscombe (Apr 20, 2009)

Rencey said:


> mine has orchid bark substrate, live plants and a waterfall and sits just below 70% humidity and is 4'x3'x2'


Awesome set up wood and background sealed with yatch by any chance ?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Frogguy said:


> Chondro,how did you make that setup?Can you either give me a URL or a DIY on how you did it?Thank you!: victory:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/250705-how-build-dart-frog-viv.html

: victory:


----------

